# Uber the best part time, supplemental income job ever?



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Hear me out guys, 
I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family. 

Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with. 

That being said, is there a more flexible option than being in the comfort of your own car, working the hours that you want, all around the schedule of your family so you don't miss a thing and can provide those extra things or maybe the mortgage that seems like it's always got some sort of anchor weighing you down because we were sold the American Dream and part of that is owning a house and then giving it to the kids one day.

This may be received with some skepticism, but for anyone considering driving Uber to supplement your income and you've done all your research, JUMP in, the water is fine. I look forward to seeing you all out there. I hope for all your fares to be great, and your surges long. Uber on.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys, C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> .


It takes a lot of trips, and a lot of time to net $1000 driving Uber. If you are willing to accept a little bit of structure for those many hours, you can net more doing an equal amount of time in shifts at a local 711.

But if you want to drive, go right ahead, and good luck.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, I forgot to mention that I'm in a very good market. You are also leaving out that if I work at 7/11 doing equal hours, that I'm bound to a schedule that some one else creates for me. The whole emphasis on this being the best supplementary income is that I don't need to work hours that I don't want to. I can do it as my family allows. 3-4 days a week at night in my area I can profit probably around 800$ minus the gas and depreciation. I haven't put in enough volume but as a goal, next month I'll update this thread showing hours/days worked and my net profit with gas/depreciation based on standard calculations. I'm extrapolating right now. I 100% agree this extra money is attainable at a minimum wage job though, not with the flexibility that I require though, nor with the ease, and comfort.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> The whole emphasis on this being the best supplementary income is that I don't need to work hours that I don't want to. I can do it as my family allows. 3-4 days a week at night in my area I can profit probably around 800$ minus the gas and depreciation. .


$800 gross deposits from Uber might only be $500-$600 after your gasoline, insurance, wear and tear on your car. It really isn't very much money, although you do have flexibility and if it works you, excellent.

I was just think what I was making 20 years ago driving Yellow Cab, I'd have to commit to 10 hours but I could lease a cab any day I wanted. The rates were $1.80 flag drop plus $1.40 /mile after the first 1/7 of a mile. Including tips, $100 was average takehome for a weekday, $140 or more during a weekend. No wear and tear costs, insurance was included in the lease. But Yellow Cab was not "cutting edge", and few men stepped forward to drive. Uber has taken the same gig, required people to drive their own cars, and has somehow made driving seem progressive and ultramodern.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


That's better than any recruiting commercial I've seen on TV. You could make a You Tube vid and get a bunch of referral fees.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Well, I forgot to mention that I'm in a very good market. You are also leaving out that if I work at 7/11 doing equal hours, that I'm bound to a schedule that some one else creates for me. The whole emphasis on this being the best supplementary income is that I don't need to work hours that I don't want to. I can do it as my family allows. 3-4 days a week at night in my area I can profit probably around 800$ minus the gas and depreciation. I haven't put in enough volume but as a goal, next month I'll update this thread showing hours/days worked and my net profit with gas/depreciation based on standard calculations. I'm extrapolating right now. I 100% agree this extra money is attainable at a minimum wage job though, not with the flexibility that I require though, nor with the ease, and comfort.


No-one has ever complained about how flexible the hours are Ubering.

You're putting all emphasis on flexibility without emphasising that one is merely trading in his vehicle's equity for cash. There is little to no way to earn a profit driving Uber.

You're a "new member" to the UP website which is indicative of being relatively new to Uber as well. You will learn in short time (if you are semi intelligent) that you're being robbed.

You will reach the point where you are sickened at the thought of having your family riding in the back seat of your vehicle where every imaginable bodily fluid has been excreted by some of the filthy pax you are currently allowing to do their thing back there. But hey... at least the hours are flexible. That makes it kinda nice.
This is the reason taxi cabs have non-porous vinyl interiors.

Good luck on your new found flexible venture, buddy.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The only real flexibility is the ability to sign on/off to the uber app. Even that can be restricted (a side from a possible deactivation) with timeouts, waitlisting etc.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

How many of you that commented on this, put in or used to put in 30+ hours a week driving uber? Listen, I'm not arguing anything you guys are saying. I'm certainly not trying to recruit anyone to join uber. I'm saying that if you're trading the equity of your car for money and your saving for a house/to raise a family. It's a very good option, I'm also referring to the fact that I don't want to miss anything with my daughter growing up. As far as my family riding in the body fluids of others, I would never use my family car to Uber with, I think that's pretty much common sense. The only people that sit in the back of my car are Pax. I said I'm not trying to convince anyone Uber is GREAT... But, supplementary income that is flexible is something that people are hard pressed to come by. I'd be interested to hear what else you could do that requires no degree, or really any skill set that is equivalent.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Also, I misspoke about the 800$- depreciation and gas. I meant to say 800$ already have deducted those two. With my income, plus supplementary I can be at everything in regards to my family. Hit some short term goals and get out. I'm not in Uber for the long haul, and I'm not in it as a career let me assure you. If I trade two years of equity of my car in which I probably will sell at my rate of buying/selling cars, and I've reached a certain goal of savings then it has been a hugely successful two years. Perhaps you are right, and I'm not jaded enough to understand your perspectives but I'm also not naive enough to hear your points. I just think that it's somethings that under the right circumstances is the best in regards to flexibility, and additional income/savings for the household.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Also, I misspoke about the 800$- depreciation and gas. I meant to say 800$ already have deducted those two. With my income, plus supplementary I can be at everything in regards to my family. Hit some short term goals and get out. I'm not in Uber for the long haul, and I'm not in it as a career let me assure you. If I trade two years of equity of my car in which I probably will sell at my rate of buying/selling cars, and I've reached a certain goal of savings then it has been a hugely successful two years. Perhaps you are right, and I'm not jaded enough to understand your perspectives but I'm also not naive enough to hear your points. I just think that it's somethings that under the right circumstances is the best in regards to flexibility, and additional income/savings for the household.


Just understand, that on this site you're going to find that most have been badly burned by Uber in numerous ways, so you won't find many that agree that this is a "the best part time, supplemental income job ever".
Everyone's circumstances are different. That being said, I guess if you're happy doing it and it works for you, then continue doing what you're doing.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

I was being a little facetious with the thread title, but honestly if I would have substituted flexible with part time in the thread title, I'm really waiting to hear from these guys what a better option is?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> I was being a little facetious with the thread title, but honestly if I would have substituted flexible with part time in the thread title, I'm really waiting to hear from these guys what a better option is?


Panhandling - and I'm not being facetious.
You will have the same flexibility as you do driving Uber without destroying your vehicle and I guarantee a nice bump in your earnings, you keep 100%, tax free.
You will also get more respect from the donors than you will from Uber's pax.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, that's absurd because I'm not homeless. Give a realistic idea? The fact that that's all you come up with robbing people based on a lie. At least with Uber you are providing a service to people. But, honestly you guys have some pretty set in stone feelings. I've kind of made my argument or stance on it. I respect all of your opinions though. I understand where it's all coming from. There is a reason why so many people are unhappy. I think a lot of it has to do with people trying to make a living with this as opposed to just doing it as an additional stream of income.


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


I am in almost your exact situation, and I feel exactly the same as you do. I have a fairly well paying 9-5 job with good benefits. This is just an easy way to earn a little extra money when ever I feel like doing it. I know full well that I could easily make more if I chose to work at a Home Depot or a fast food place.

However, doing this as a full time job, or for income that is essential for you/your family, I could see why there is so much cynicism towards this type of work. The rate cuts, the lack of tips, introducing BS like uberPool etc. would make things very frustrating.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

One of the reasons there is so much cynicism is that many Uber drivers don't make ANY money, so it is a terrible waste of time.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a good 9 to 5 job and do this for extra cash. I normally just work weekends and I can normally get from $200 to $300 per weekend (better than that on holidays like July 4th).


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

People write Uber drivers don't make ANY money, people write uber drivers only make minimum wage!!! The thing is, every detractor that's been in the thread so far forgets that if I can make minimum wage and work on my own time (I'm saying minimum wage, because after gas and depreciation I understand it's close to minimum wage.) That is the best flexible part time job that admittedly pays poorly, but i don't need to punch in every day to make a certain amount. I work my day job as my main source of income. While uber provides enough to put away quite a bit of money a month. For people who's livelihood this is, I get it, it's terrible and you guys do deserve better for what you put up with and how many hours you put it. But, if you take it at face value and realize what your getting which is a minimum wage job, and you're taking equity out of your car for money now, then I don't see the issue.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> People write Uber drivers don't make ANY money, people write uber drivers only make minimum wage!!! The thing is, every detractor that's been in the thread so far forgets that if I can make minimum wage and work on my own time (I'm saying minimum wage, because after gas and depreciation I understand it's close to minimum wage.) That is the best flexible part time job that admittedly pays poorly, but i don't need to punch in every day to make a certain amount. I work my day job as my main source of income. While uber provides enough to put away quite a bit of money a month. For people who's livelihood this is, I get it, it's terrible and you guys do deserve better for what you put up with and how many hours you put it. But, if you take it at face value and realize what your getting which is a minimum wage job, and you're taking equity out of your car for money now, then I don't see the issue.


Your assuming everyone is doing well enough to make minimum wage.
Towards the end, I was lucky to make $5 per hour.
In the year and a half that I Ubered, the rates had been cut by 65%.
People quit decent jobs to drive for Uber when the rates were fair. Who could foresee that their income would be cut like that in such as short time?
Uber has destroyed so many lives, so many families that bought into Uber's idea. So many bankruptcies have been the result of Uber's genius business plan.
So many children affected because mommy or daddy could no longer make enough to pay the bills and to keep a roof over their heads.

So many taxi jobs have been lost and WILL be lost as Uber completes their master plan of autonomous vehicles... Men and women that relied on that taxi job to carry them through. 
But that's not good enough... now they're going for bus fair rates too until that mode of transportation can no longer compete either.

So go ahead if you feel good about working for this god forsaken company. Just spare us your preaching on how "good" you can do part time.

You will eventually realize what we all already know. Then come tell us if you still believe that this is the "best part time supplemental income job ever"

This is my last comment regarding this subject on this thread.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Depends on where you are in California, netting $1000 after gas and repair a month is easy! just do it. There ain't no other flexible part time work out there like this. There are websites dedicated to getting professional consulting gigs by the project or hour depending on your trade/skill/profession. But those things end up committing you to deadlines, and certain deliverable, not very flexible...Don't forget you get to deduct mileage and other expenses (like cell phone service) doing Uber. You don't have to give up watching NetFlix while Ubering either. Write that off too


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

At the expense of sounding rude, I'm kind of glad you won't be posting anymore. While I feel horrible for people who have lost/or are losing everything, my point was just how good it was part time. Now I apologize if I've struck a nerve. I don't know what it's like to lose it all, and I wouldn't wish that upon anyone. Just wanted to have a discussion with drivers who do it like I do? Wondering if they feel the same way. Obviously the full timers don't agree. I truly hope it turns around for you, if it already hasn't! Best of luck! Kalee


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's also one of the most dangerous. There's no way I'd be doing this if I had children. I don't care what the flexibility is. I don't even do it much anymore now because the risk versus reward just isn't there.


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey Beep are you the same guy who plays DFS?


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

That's a fair point. I think it probably is up there as one of the more at risk "professions" I try to choose my times/areas wisely to prevent some of the risks that are associated with driving. Obviously just driving in it self is a dangerous proposition that i can't control. I do try and put myself in the best situation I can. I also plan to do this short term, in order to better my families long term. Definitely a good point though grams777


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

As I am one to do lately, I didn't read the comments other than the OP.

I'm finding myself way more tolerant now that I am driving my 08 Prius that I bought off my friend for $2,300. Knowing that I am getting 55 MPG means my cost is around .05 per mile in gas only, and a few more dimes for maintenance, it's not a bad gig. 

I have employed some tactics that typically get me between $25-$30 per hour in Chicago, which is a GD cutthroat market (.90/m / .20/min, in a city where the traffic will keep you rolling at 10 MPH 20 hours during the day).

Used to be a hater, but I am starting to be less cynical. They suck, I have accepted that. But the supplemental income has been helpful.


----------



## Mickeym88 (May 4, 2016)

I agree with flexibility. I couldn't and wouldn't do this fulltime. I'd drive a cab... but I have a lease that is way way under miles. Currently at 15000 on a 36000 mile 3 year lease and I'm in month 20. Uber will pay me to drive the miles give back to acura I can do it whenever and how long I want. I see the good and bad as well but I'm ok driving select for a couple hours a week.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I could use some of that part-time income. I don't have the confidence that I will find another pizza delivery job because I can only work Monday Tuesday and Thursday. I know the food industry pizza delivery guys are needed Friday Saturday and Sunday

I happen to agree with the original poster. Uber is a decent part time job.

I should just drive this app into the ground. My ratings not going to stay at 4.69 once I start driving again. I can see it Vanishing within a month full time

Anyways I'm expecting the next problem to come from a Ryder because uber has had their time in my way I'm still in my own way once I get out of the way of myself making money being happy it's your turn.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I also agree with pissed. New people I dare not repeat those words it's a fresh start I can only make judgments on past activities.

This is what I expect I'm going to start driving two three maybe four days in a row you know login I have to agree to something new contractor something. Just enough to change my mood from everything's going smooth okay To now what I already donated blood

I think I can keep the pukers out of my car working hours before 10 p.m. and the 5 o'clock airport runs.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I can't think of any other way to supplement my income with the flexibility of UBER. I'm no crazy that they don't withhold any taxes which has made me be better at tracking mileage my self and I've heard that if you're involved in a collision the Uber insurance deductible is $1000 which is crazy. 
But still I drive every weekend and make $200-300. No I'm not figuring gas & depreciation but I don't care. Thanks to Uber I've been able to reduce a lot of credit card debt. Uber should never be thought of as a full time job. 

boy I get kind of sick of all the negativity on this site, but I keep reading cause it's like watching a train wreck.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Kater Gator said:


> boy I get kind of sick of all the negativity on this site, but I keep reading cause it's like watching a train wreck.


Misery loves company.

Which by the way is a good comedy podcast, too.


----------



## Maximus23 (Jul 13, 2016)

As a relatively new driver myself, who also started this as a part-time gig to make a little extra cash, I'll probably have to agree with the pessimists in this thread. Unfortunately, I work in a relatively small market (Albuquerque), where there are no special Uber incentives and surges are kind of a joke. Plus, likely due to the constant advertising on CL, there are a lot of drivers on the roads, for what seems like relatively few pax. Once I actually sat down and thought about all the expenses involved (not just fuel and maintenance!) I'm probably only netting about 50% of my total fares -- 25% Uber cut and 25% for other expenses (think about must-have rideshare insurance, gross receipts tax that I have to pay as an independent contractor, self-employment taxes, etc). My goal has also been to net ~$250 / week ($1k / month), but now I see that I'll probably have to put in ~30 hrs to make that kind of money. On top of my day job, I do not see that happening.

The money issue itself is also not what really irks me, though. It's more so the problem that Uber HQ really does not give 2 flips about drivers. As someone mentioned, drivers are a commodity now. Dropping rates and increasing fees, while offering minimal incentives and not even taking the basic step of adding a tip feature in their pax app tells me they don't care too much about helping drivers out. They know there will always be people with cars who want to make a little extra money, even if it is less than minimum wage. I wish we had Lyft here...seems that most drivers in those markets are a bit more satisfied with what they offer.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Only thing I can say about all the negative posts on this entire board is "Welcome to the world of Driving for Pay" ........please leave your souls at the door as you enter.................now people understand why Cab Drivers have the attitude us Cab Drivers have........(a current cab driver)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I've been in it about 10 weeks and I'm having ball! I'm in between jobs so it's paying the bills and allows me to be more selective with my job search than I'd otherwise be. I work when I want and more importantly, don't when I don't! Nice day, think I'll hit the links! Too hot, what's playing at the movies? Rodeo's in town, yee haw! No boss, no deadlines, no endless/pointless meetings! Are some riders a-holes? You bet! But at their destination, they're gone! A-hole co-worker? A huh! They're one cube over for 8-10 hours a day!

I joined after the rate cuts and have always given Uncle Uby his 25%. Perhaps my ignorance of how things used to be has given me rose tinted glasses... but I like bs'ing with strangers, including y'all, listening to my podcasts and most of all... anticipating pings! Who will I pick up? Where will go? It's a magical world of adventure! Alright, I admit that's too much! But like I said, I'm having a ball! But I do look forward to it becoming part time, in my free time for extra money. "extra money" what sweet words!


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I've been in it about 10 weeks and I'm having ball! I'm in between jobs so it's paying the bills and allows me to be more selective with my job search than I'd otherwise be. I work when I want and more importantly, don't when I don't! Nice day, think I'll hit the links! Too hot, what's playing at the movies? Rodeo's in town, yee haw! No boss, no deadlines, no endless/pointless meetings! Are some riders a-holes? You bet! But at their destination, they're gone! A-hole co-worker? A huh! They're one cube over for 8-10 hours a day!
> 
> I joined after the rate cuts and have always given Uncle Uby his 25%. Perhaps my ignorance of how things used to be has given me rose tinted glasses... but I like bs'ing with strangers, including y'all, listening to my podcasts and most of all... anticipating pings! Who will I pick up? Where will go? It's a magical world of adventure! Alright, I admit that's too much! But like I said, I'm having a ball! But I do look forward to it becoming part time, in my free time for extra money. "extra money" what sweet words!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


The flexibility is their ace in the hole. That's great for you and it's the primary reason drivers keep signing up. You make your case well.

I don't share your enthusiasm because I'm a full-time livery driver. Uber has very limited appeal and I don't use it.

But, good for you.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone said, "No I'm not figuring gas & depreciation but I don't care". And then, " I get kind of sick of all the negativity on this site, but I keep reading cause it's like watching a train wreck". 

If you are not tracking All of your Expenses, you are part of the train wreck, nu?


----------



## Lindsay3222 (Jul 13, 2016)

You could do it part time


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice to see the positive, however lets see your weekly screen shot.

Your lucky that you "just" happen to be in a good market. That may make up %20 ??? of the drivers.

After you get your first puker you'll questioning weither this is worth it or not. Maybe the addiction will set in by then.

Just remember that, say $500 net translates to 1000+ on the car. That is with no incentives, maybe you get them, cause the IE does not.

In the meantime my popcorn is almost ready. Meep Meep.......................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Panhandling - and I'm not being facetious.
> You will have the same flexibility as you do driving Uber without destroying your vehicle and I guarantee a nice bump in your earnings, you keep 100%, tax free.
> You will also get more respect from the donors than you will from Uber's pax.


Get the permit.makes it legal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Also, I misspoke about the 800$- depreciation and gas. I meant to say 800$ already have deducted those two. With my income, plus supplementary I can be at everything in regards to my family. Hit some short term goals and get out. I'm not in Uber for the long haul, and I'm not in it as a career let me assure you. If I trade two years of equity of my car in which I probably will sell at my rate of buying/selling cars, and I've reached a certain goal of savings then it has been a hugely successful two years. Perhaps you are right, and I'm not jaded enough to understand your perspectives but I'm also not naive enough to hear your points. I just think that it's somethings that under the right circumstances is the best in regards to flexibility, and additional income/savings for the household.


Just remember ,
Every Negative voice here,was once as positive if not more positive than you.

There is a reason


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Guys, I understand a lot of you were mistreated by Uber, I don't doubt that, and I feel for everyone of you that has dealt with hardship because of Uber, I'm by no means defending their actions because from the sound of what it was and what it is, it sounds horrible. My personal situation is such that I can drive for minimum wage, and it makes a great deal of difference. I have a good job, but taking expenses out of my paycheck (including gas, car washes, any depreciation (well car troubles, as you can't get your cars value back) everything I make goes into savings. So, while I eat those expenses I'm careful to make sure I am profiting and hitting goals that I set for myself on a weekly basis. I should have specified in the thread title that it seems to be the best FLEXIBLE supplemental option out there. It certainly isn't the best part time option, although that's all I would uber for is part time. Best of luck to everyone who has been screwed over by Uber, I'm not some shill who drinks their koolaid. I spend a lot of time making sure that I am being profitable. My situation maybe unique. It was kind of the reason why I started the thread. Thanks for the input, negative and positive.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> I was being a little facetious with the thread title, but honestly if I would have substituted flexible with part time in the thread title, I'm really waiting to hear from these guys what a better option is?


drive for a regular cab company


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.


I'm in a similar position to you except without the wife and kids. I have a 6-3 job with decent, not great, pay an excellent benefits. But even with great benefits, I've had a little misfortune causing me to rack up several thousand in medical bills that I'm slowly paying off. I also have a fairly expensive hobby (triathlon).

Since February, I've made about about $4000 after gasoline and maintenance (including a new set of tires). My medical bills will be paid off by the end of the year and I'm starting to put in my entries for next year's races. And I'm planning and enjoying vacations (heading to northern AZ next week and Las Vegas in September).

Now, I don't just do rideshare. Right now during the summer, I mostly do DoorDash. It's not quite as flexible as Uber and Lyft since you have to sign up for their shifts and they request any cancellations be at least 24 hours in advance. They're not absolutely rigid on the cancellation policy though I expect they would deactivate you if you did it too often.

And still, if I wake up Saturday morning and don't feel like going on a bicycle ride, I can fire up Uber/Lyft apps and wait at home until they decide to take me somewhere. If it doesn't seem worthwhile, I turn them off and go and do something different with my day.

Now I think the perspective of people wanting to work part-time to supplement their income is very different than those who do this as their primary income. Without those drivers, Uber would be in deep feces, but they don't respect those drivers for making Uber successful. Their policies on deactivation, rates, tips, etc. are all based on not caring about the drivers.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

This would be the worst forum to be a shill on. I'm curious, what are the guidelines when it comes to driving cabs? Is there any qualification, any hours you need to be around, or is the same as the ride sharing companies, come and go as you please?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Uber is greatest job and thing ever to come along. And everyone knows it that's why they drive.. Uber on


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


you don't state what market you drive out of. right, there is money to be made if you are in the right market. but La/Oc market sucks. so you can't say this for all markets.
in La uber has cut our pay multiple times and we are down to driving for 85 cents a mile. i understand that you are talking about supplement income, but in La market there is no such thing. uber states that they cut our pay so that we can make more money. but what is failed to be realized is that this inevitably means more trips. more trips equals more time online. there is nothing supplemental when you are forced to drive almost full time to make any type of money. in La/Oc uber has done away with the idea of doing a few trips to make some extra money. Uber Off!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Reality right there. ^^^ What else can we say, test the waters and if you don't like it you will bail. You are not the first and you won't be the last. 

I just got home from the dealer, and the Senior 73 btw driver was telling me about his job of 9 yrs. Hmm,... has me thinking. But its $10 hr 40 hrs with OT.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> People write Uber drivers don't make ANY money, people write uber drivers only make minimum wage!!! The thing is, every detractor that's been in the thread so far forgets that if I can make minimum wage and work on my own time (I'm saying minimum wage, because after gas and depreciation I understand it's close to minimum wage.) That is the best flexible part time job that admittedly pays poorly, but i don't need to punch in every day to make a certain amount. I work my day job as my main source of income. While uber provides enough to put away quite a bit of money a month. For people who's livelihood this is, I get it, it's terrible and you guys do deserve better for what you put up with and how many hours you put it. But, if you take it at face value and realize what your getting which is a minimum wage job, and you're taking equity out of your car for money now, then I don't see the issue.


It's not a minimum wage job, tho. It pays half that. When you speak of taking equity out of your car, you are putting zero value on your time and labor. We are being exploited by Uber. There are only a couple hours in the morning and a couple in the evening where one can make more than one trip an hour. Week end nights are a little better, but you have to put up with entitled, drunken students who are rude and obnoxious. You risk arrest just by hauling them around because they sneak drinks into your car. This is a shit job.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree wholeheartedly with the OP- best PT job ever. 

One year driving (Seattle market) , about 1000 trips, high rating, I used to do about 20-25 hours a week but now I'm down to maybe 5. I average about $18-$20/hr after expenses. 

Last year taxes- about $12.5k in fares, $7k net. That $ made a HUGE difference in my lifestyle. The regular job pays the bills, Uber provides for my hobbies.


----------



## buck (Jun 21, 2016)

I am with the OP. I have a full time job pays very well but, I work from home. The big event of the day is going to get the mail. Driving Uber gives me an excuse to get out of the house. I can pick and choose the times I want to drive. No rush hours no late nights. The latest I have been out was 8pm and that was only because I took a long fare. After I dropped him off I went offline. The most I have drove in one day was 6 hours. I rarely have to wait for more then 10 min after logging on for the first ping. After dropping them off and heading back to home base, the majority of the time I get pinged right away and then its ping after ping until I say no more and log off. In less then 3 weeks of driving PT I grossed $950. Whatever the net is I am OK with it. I get to get the hell out of the house.
With all that being said I would never want to do it full time. The few other drivers I know and make $1 to $2k a week drive VERY long hours. 12 to 18 hours a day. No thanks. As far as wear and tear on the car, I really don't care. I will buy another. I do this solely to get out of the house, the extra $$$ is a bonus. I should add where I park to wait for a ping is close to 3 very large apartment complexes, 4 hotels and 6 universities and........for what ever reason very few Uber drivers. Getting fares is easy.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> Uber is greatest job and thing ever to come along. And everyone knows it that's why they drive.. Uber on


I'm sure uber is paying you to post all this.


----------



## Mickeym88 (May 4, 2016)

I for one am glad to see a positive thread as well . I'm driving my lease up to my mileage limit and using uber to pay me for the miles I have already paid for. 8 hours a week for about 120 bucks. Select has been my money maker. It is not all bad and if you think it is uninstall the app. It is very simple.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> This would be the worst forum to be a shill on. I'm curious, what are the guidelines when it comes to driving cabs? Is there any qualification, any hours you need to be around, or is the same as the ride sharing companies, come and go as you please?


Don't think anyone has asked.

Do you drive Uber X, Select, Black, SUV? 
Also what are the rates?

Here in Houston Uber X gets $0.87/mile.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> This would be the worst forum to be a shill on.


Forget it. These guys have so much personally invested in their own miserableness that they can't imagine anybody driving who isn't miserable so if you're not miserable you're not a real driver and must be an Uber shrill.



> I'm curious, what are the guidelines when it comes to driving cabs? Is there any qualification, any hours you need to be around, or is the same as the ride sharing companies, come and go as you please?


It's a fantasy some have that their taxi incomes of yesteryear are still available. Without Uber, taxis made a killing. With competition, not so much.

You have to rent the car, for between $70 and $100, for an eight hour block of time. You pay the full amount even if you only work an hour. Even pretending a full 200 miles in those 8 hours, it's a per mile cost of at least 35 cents a mile. Significantly higher than my Prius costs, including depreciation costs associated to mileage, gas, and maintenance. And taxi drivers still pay for gas (just like a car rental, return the cab car full of gas or pay $5/gallon)

While cars are available for the vast majority of shifts, those shifts are no longer very profitable. The Friday / Saturday night shifts which can still find people coming out of clubs and getting into a taxi instead of ordering an Uber, all the cars go to drivers with higher seniority.[/QUOTE]


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Maximus23 said:


> As a relatively new driver myself, who also started this as a part-time gig to make a little extra cash, I'll probably have to agree with the pessimists in this thread. Unfortunately, I work in a relatively small market (Albuquerque), where there are no special Uber incentives and surges are kind of a joke. Plus, likely due to the constant advertising on CL, there are a lot of drivers on the roads, for what seems like relatively few pax. Once I actually sat down and thought about all the expenses involved (not just fuel and maintenance!) I'm probably only netting about 50% of my total fares -- 25% Uber cut and 25% for other expenses (think about must-have rideshare insurance, gross receipts tax that I have to pay as an independent contractor, self-employment taxes, etc). My goal has also been to net ~$250 / week ($1k / month), but now I see that I'll probably have to put in ~30 hrs to make that kind of money. On top of my day job, I do not see that happening.
> 
> The money issue itself is also not what really irks me, though. It's more so the problem that Uber HQ really does not give 2 flips about drivers. As someone mentioned, drivers are a commodity now. Dropping rates and increasing fees, while offering minimal incentives and not even taking the basic step of adding a tip feature in their pax app tells me they don't care too much about helping drivers out. They know there will always be people with cars who want to make a little extra money, even if it is less than minimum wage. I wish we had Lyft here...seems that most drivers in those markets are a bit more satisfied with what they offer.


Are you saying you need to put in 30hours to NET $250? If so, that's absurd. I'm a new part-timer driver to help pay off student loans and this is my 2nd week. I'm easily netting $20+/hour, AFTER every BS expense you can name, on weekend nights only. I always try to be the best at whatever I'm putting my effort or time into. Whether it be video games or sports, I'm always watching videos and reading forums, anything. But we talking about MONEY here, so you already know I want to know every trick and tip on Guber. Maybe it's your market, but you need to put some time aside and sit on these forums.

And to the crybaby full-timers complaining about the pay, maybe go to school and get a degree before complaining on the job YOU CHOSE to work. Reality hurts, but so does... UBER! Everyone has a choice so if you aren't feeling the best part-time job, find something better. "Uber is so mean" "60 billion $ company doesn't pay us enough" "Uber doesn't care about the drivers". What about other companies, unions, greedy CEOs?

Go pound sand. Kick rocks.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

************ said:


> Are you saying you need to put in 30hours to NET $250? If so, that's absurd. I'm a new part-timer driver to help pay off student loans and this is my 2nd week. I'm easily netting $20+/hour, AFTER every BS expense you can name, on weekend nights only. I always try to be the best at whatever I'm putting my effort or time into. Whether it be video games or sports, I'm always watching videos and reading forums, anything. But we talking about MONEY here, so you already know I want to know every trick and tip on Guber. Maybe it's your market, but you need to put some time aside and sit on these forums.
> 
> And to the crybaby full-timers complaining about the pay, maybe go to school and get a degree before complaining on the job YOU CHOSE to work. Reality hurts, but so does... UBER! Everyone has a choice so if you aren't feeling the best part-time job, find something better. "Uber is so mean" "60 billion $ company doesn't pay us enough" "Uber doesn't care about the drivers". What about other companies, unions, greedy CEOs?
> 
> Go pound sand. Kick rocks.


How much are you netting per mile driven? It is a good exercise and really essential to know this since Uber is a transportation gig and in transportation, you calculate your net by the mile.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

SCdave said:


> How much are you netting per mile driven? It is a good exercise and really essential to know this since Uber is a transportation gig and in transportation, you calculate your net by the mile.


I think my first week was ~600miles and made $700. It's high because I was accepting every ride and trip. Lots of airport runs too. Ohare to Lake Geneva was the biggest one so far. Anyways, last week, including the holiday, I made $550 (AFTER gas, food spent days I drove) in 20-25hours @ ~300miles. Majority was without hourly guarantee... now that I'm on G, last Friday night, in suburbs, I made $140 in 5hours under 50miles.

I don't take tax off of my earnings because who knows what you can write off. I read many articles and heard from a lot of drivers that made 10k or 50k and lost a very small % due to taxes. And no, I don't count "depreciation". I have a 2012 corolla and do 20hours/week. Maybe take a dollar off of my $550 earnings? Breaks for your car is like 30 bucks, put them on yourself or go spend $300 for someone to do it for you. Tires, you change every 3years or 50k miles.

Don't worry, give me a month and I'll probably hate and talk smack about Uber in no time.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not saykng if this is a good or bad job as I have not even taken my first PAX. I will say to those that subtract every meal, gas, depreciation are full of shit. Do you when drive one to two hours to a 9-5 job in a major city subtract all of these expenses form your wages. Do you subtract meals from your 9-5 income? It's called living, you have lots of the same expenses no matter what job you have.


----------



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


But what are we teaching corporate America... that we take anything ... no big deal... pretty soon America is third world country for most of us ...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> I'm not saykng if this is a good or bad job as I have not even taken my first PAX. I will say to those that subtract every meal, gas, depreciation are full of shit. Do you when drive one to two hours to a 9-5 job in a major city subtract all of these expenses form your wages. Do you subtract meals from your 9-5 income? It's called living, you have lots of the same expenses no matter what job you have.


 This is what you call a "strawman argument" at best.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

dhmrecov said:


> But what are we teaching corporate America... that we take anything ... no big deal... pretty soon America is third world country for most of us ...


Well pretty much most of the corporations have outsourced they call centers etc to those 3rd world countries. I think were already there.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> I'm not saykng if this is a good or bad job as I have not even taken my first PAX. I will say to those that subtract every meal, gas, depreciation are full of shit. Do you when drive one to two hours to a 9-5 job in a major city subtract all of these expenses form your wages. Do you subtract meals from your 9-5 income? It's called living, you have lots of the same expenses no matter what job you have.


Well yeah, it's logical to count every expense. To find out how much you're truly making for a full day of work. Especially eating out while you're at your 9-5 job. You leaving the office, spending gas to lunch and back, more time off work, spending more on buying out, staying later because of that which means you hit more traffic and waste more gas. From experience with working internships for the summer breaks, you'd never know how much you'll be saving each month (or year for those who have a 9-5 regularly) by packing some chicken instead of going to potbelly or whatever.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

vegasheat said:


> I'm not saykng if this is a good or bad job as I have not even taken my first PAX. I will say to those that subtract every meal, gas, depreciation are full of shit. Do you when drive one to two hours to a 9-5 job in a major city subtract all of these expenses form your wages. Do you subtract meals from your 9-5 income? It's called living, you have lots of the same expenses no matter what job you have.


you need a better accountant to explain how things work- this is pure ignorance.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

************ said:


> I think my first week was ~600miles and made $700. It's high because I was accepting every ride and trip. Lots of airport runs too. Ohare to Lake Geneva was the biggest one so far. Anyways, last week, including the holiday, I made $550 (AFTER gas, food spent days I drove) in 20-25hours @ ~300miles. Majority was without hourly guarantee... now that I'm on G, last Friday night, in suburbs, I made $140 in 5hours under 50miles.
> 
> I don't take tax off of my earnings because who knows what you can write off. I read many articles and heard from a lot of drivers that made 10k or 50k and lost a very small % due to taxes. And no, I don't count "depreciation". I have a 2012 corolla and do 20hours/week. Maybe take a dollar off of my $550 earnings? Breaks for your car is like 30 bucks, put them on yourself or go spend $300 for someone to do it for you. Tires, you change every 3years or 50k miles.
> 
> Don't worry, give me a month and I'll probably hate and talk smack about Uber in no time.


Google running costs or costs per mile or ownership costs for your 2o12 Toyota Corolla. Obviously averages in the online sources and your actual will be higher/lower but it is a good reference and fairly accurate. Then choose what you feel will be your per mile cost to run your ride for Uber'n. Guestimate the best your can. You now have an idea of what your per mile costs are. You can adjust higher or lower later as you get more experience. If you like Excel, create a simple spreadsheet where you track your Uber Income, Miles, Hours Online. You can break your miles driven into Total (Door to Door) or Uber Period 3 Paid Miles + Deadmiles. Up to you. I track both. You can also track hours by Hours Online which Uber will give you, and/or Hours with butt in seat driving which you track yourself. Just gives you a very good perspective to track per mile costs/gross/net to use as you see fit... or don't. I guess if you don't track per mile costs, you make more? Is that how it works?

Tracking per mile also shows how important Surge and getting a Boost/Incentive/Promotion is to increase or really make driving even profitable. So you look at your per mile net going up and go, sh&t, Surge makes a huge freaking difference. Or look at driving base rate and think, WTF was I thinking. Gotta get some more Surge Trips/Miles in each week, how can I do that. Or, what Uber, no more Promotions. Not driving this week, or driving less, or gotta get another gig, or gotta hedge and find more "non driving work".

I'm on uberx. I use $0.35/mile for my cost of driving/doing business. When I'm not driving Uber I don't track my miles because...I'm not doing business. But from Door to Door driving Uber, I'm always tracking my miles driven.

I use about $1 gross Uber earnings made to each mile driven (Door to Door) for my market and the x platform I drive on. This has gone done from using $1.50 per mile driven from 2-1/2 years ago (Door to Door). Currently, Depending on the Boost/Promotion/Surge I'm higher. Or if more deadmiles, I'm lower. Of course, this is market and platform dependent. Many Drivers make way more per mile net than I do. They are better at this gig and/or live close to an "ideal" market.

But ya gotta know your per mile costs, your per mile gross earnings (from Uber) and thus your per mile net.

A Corolla is a great car. But like every other car, it does depreciate and the miles used to calculate depreciation rack up faster when driving Uber/TNC. Unless you live in a parallel universe that does not have deprecation?

I don't hate Uber. But I know that they want the best of both worlds; treat Drivers like Employees as it benefits Uber, but have those Drivers take on costs/risks like an Independent contractor. They should not be allowed to have both. Call it hate'n or call it reality.

And one of my pet peeves is that Uber/Lyft/Any TNC should have to state average Costs per Mile Net Earnings examples by platform and market when recruiting drivers. It's the Transportation Industry and Uber is promoting Driving as an Independent Contractor gig, so $ per hour is only a reference (what employees get), while Per Mile Costs/Gross/Net is where it's at in the transportation industry, right?

That's all I got.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I'm on uberx. I use $0.35/mile for my cost of driving/doing business.
> 
> ...
> I use about $1 gross Uber earnings made to each mile driven (Door to Door) for my market and the x platform I drive on. .


You are halfway there, but you forgot the $0.54/mile tax deduction. If your tax rate is 25%, thats an extra $.13/mile which is an extra 20% boost in income not accounted for.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Robertk said:


> You are halfway there, but you forgot the $0.54/mile tax deduction. If your tax rate is 25%, thats an extra $.13/mile which is an extra 20% boost in income not accounted for.


Didnt forget but Im sticking with per mile running costs as my reference.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Didnt forget but Im sticking with per mile running costs as my reference.


umm...



SCdave said:


> But ya gotta know your per mile costs, your per mile gross earnings (from Uber) and thus your per mile net.


your per mile net calculation is incorrect if you ignore the mileage deduction.

.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Not ignore. I use the $. 35 per mile as my main reference point on a daily basis. I track my mileage and take the mileage deduction along with other deductions but the actual amount the IRS mileage deductions contribute to each driver exists but is dependent on tax brackets, like you pointed out. What will out tax brackets look like next year or in two years?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Not ignore. I use the $. 35 per mile as my main reference point on a daily basis. I track my mileage and take the mileage deduction along with other deductions but the actual amount the IRS mileage deductions contribute to each driver exists but is dependent on tax brackets, like you pointed out. What will out tax brackets look like next year or in two years?


fair enough- that's what most hourly workers do too. They fixate on gross and net paycheck amounts but ignore deductions until they do their taxes.

.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

************ said:


> Well yeah, it's logical to count every expense. To find out how much you're truly making for a full day of work. Especially eating out while you're at your 9-5 job. You leaving the office, spending gas to lunch and back, more time off work, spending more on buying out, staying later because of that which means you hit more traffic and waste more gas. From experience with working internships for the summer breaks, you'd never know how much you'll be saving each month (or year for those who have a 9-5 regularly) by packing some chicken instead of going to potbelly or whatever.


No, it's only logical - and more importantly legal - to count only expenses that are incurred as part of the business.

Food absolutely is not a business expense. If you attempt to deduct it, you will get hit with a fine.

Commuting to the first place of business (i.e., first rider pickup) is also not a business expense, but driving from the first to the second is.

Same goes with insurance, car registration, phone bill, etc. At best you can deduct a PARTIAL amount of those bills, but as you would have all the bills even without driving for Uber/Lyft you cannot deduct the full amounts.

It boils down to: If you were working at McDonalds and you still spend the money, it's not a business deduction.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Robertk said:


> fair enough- that's what most hourly workers do too. They fixate on gross and net paycheck amounts but ignore deductions until they do their taxes.
> 
> .


1) I agree, don't fixate on gross. 
2) So you factor in the IRS mileage deduction but you do not factor in your Federal Tax Obligations that you pay as an Independent Contractor?
3) I choose to factor in both but -
a) On an everyday basis, I do not look at the IRS mileage deduction (adding to) and my Federal Tax Obligations as an "Independent Contractor" (deducting from) my current $0.35 per mile costs to run my vehicle.
b) I do look at the after tax net, the best I can, when I do my taxes.
c) The Tax part of it is confusing and dependent on each individual Driver, his tax status, her tax bracket, and changes to the tax laws going forward.
d) Heck, what happens when Uber looses the current class-action lawsuit re Employee vs IC? Tax laws change. Labor laws change?

So again, on a daily basis, I'll use per mile expenses from AAA, Kelly Blue Book, and others for my vehicle. Lots of good data basically independent of individual tax situations. I'll factor in and try my best to analyze how much I profited/netted after taxes...after I file my taxes.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bottom line....everyone on this Forum that is driving Uber does so for one reason or another. You have articulated well why it works for you.

And, as you have mentioned, the most _financially expensive_ part is depreciation on our cars.

Factor that in as you have and enjoy!


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm sure uber is paying you to post all this.


Sadly they aren't paying me shit for anything I say or post. It's just how I feel. I just feel like it's a great option for most of us. I'm sure you college grats have many options am are use to making 2k weekly but I'm not as lucky in life an appropriate every dollar I earn I don't beg or borrow .I support myself an my kids. I have alot on my shoulders as well as many do. I just appreciate the money I make of coursei wish I made more. I pray everyday that I get a opportunity to better my life but this is what is in front of me at this time in my life an I make the best an give a100%, in sorry not many else see it this way. It's just how I feel. Sorry if it conflicts with others beliefs


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Guys, I understand a lot of you were mistreated by Uber, I don't doubt that, and I feel for everyone of you that has dealt with hardship because of Uber, I'm by no means defending their actions because from the sound of what it was and what it is, it sounds horrible. My personal situation is such that I can drive for minimum wage, and it makes a great deal of difference. I have a good job, but taking expenses out of my paycheck (including gas, car washes, any depreciation (well car troubles, as you can't get your cars value back) everything I make goes into savings. So, while I eat those expenses I'm careful to make sure I am profiting and hitting goals that I set for myself on a weekly basis. I should have specified in the thread title that it seems to be the best FLEXIBLE supplemental option out there. It certainly isn't the best part time option, although that's all I would uber for is part time. Best of luck to everyone who has been screwed over by Uber, I'm not some shill who drinks their koolaid. I spend a lot of time making sure that I am being profitable. My situation maybe unique. It was kind of the reason why I started the thread. Thanks for the input, negative and positive.


Yes. Your situation must be unique. You can easily pass for their official spokesperson or press agent. Just speculating, of course.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Sadly they aren't paying me shit for anything I say or post. It's just how I feel. I just feel like it's a great option for most of us. I'm sure you college grats have many options am are use to making 2k weekly but I'm not as lucky in life an appropriate every dollar I earn I don't beg or borrow .I support myself an my kids. I have alot on my shoulders as well as many do. I just appreciate the money I make of coursei wish I made more. I pray everyday that I get a opportunity to better my life but this is what is in front of me at this time in my life an I make the best an give a100%, in sorry not many else see it this way. It's just how I feel. Sorry if it conflicts with others beliefs


I do brother...I see it because I'm living it, as well. Just keep your head up....that's what I'm doing.


----------



## cooberpedy15 (Oct 5, 2015)

During the first months of driving for Uber, it seems like the best part-time supplemental job. But after a year or so it becomes evident that it pays too little for the service the driver provides. The maintenance expenses catch up over time (oil changes, tires, minor repairs, and the frequent visits to the gas station), once they start to add up it becomes a hassle. It is also very tough to have a part-time job and drive for Uber on the side. You never know where you'll end up driving riders. Long rides are desirable because they pay better but they are time and gas consuming. It's hard to plan ahead because you never know where you are going. That's not good if you have children or someone to take care of.
Uber model is designed for high turnover. New drivers mean new vehicles, and vehicles with low mileage. Once you start driving for Uber your mileage will spike like never seen before.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Euius said:


> Commuting to the first place of business (i.e., first rider pickup) is also not a business expense, but driving from the first to the second is.


Not true. The moment you make yourself available to drive, you can count miles.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

cooberpedy15 said:


> The maintenance expenses catch up over time (oil changes, tires, minor repairs, and the frequent visits to the gas station), once they start to add up it becomes a hassle.


2500 miles a month (that's a consistent value over 6 months) mean I change my oil every second month instead of every fourth. Since I care about my car, I spend $65ish for the oil change, but I could go to a el-cheapo place for $25. $0.02 per mile

Tires last 50k miles, $0.02 per mile. My tires are currently 15k miles old, and the last oil change they were tested at 7/8th inches. Which is *very* good for 15k miles.

Brakes on a Prius last longer than normal due to regenerative braking. I can expect at least 50k miles as well. $0.01 per mile

Battery on the car has a warranty for 10 years, 150k miles. If I drove for Uber for five years (I won't) it will be a concern in five years. The time I'd be selling the car anyways. $0.00 per mile

$2.59 per gallon at 43 mpg, $0.06 per mile

The difference in re-sale value at 20k miles or 60k miles is $2000. $0.05 per mile due to depreciation related to mileage.

That's $0.16 per mile cost. When doing my earnings calculations, I use $0.20 as a true cost, leaving quite a lot of room for anything I may have missed. The reality is that as I do have a new car, so long as I keep up oil changes, tires and brakes, then even driving for Uber I can expect an otherwise maintenance free operation for the five years I expect to own the car . The problem comes about when your 2008 Whatever needs engine work 2 months after you start driving for Uber, and you try to pretend the cost is entirely due to Uber when in reality it's due to the fact that the car is already 8 years old.

Other costs are not attributable to Uber. I would own a car anyways, so insurance, registration costs, and depreciation related to time are not properly Uber costs. (Other than a ridesharing endorsement on the insurance, which is $15/month, or $0.006 per mile)



> It is also very tough to have a part-time job and drive for Uber on the side. You never know where you'll end up driving riders. Long rides are desirable because they pay better but they are time and gas consuming. It's hard to plan ahead because you never know where you are going. That's not good if you have children or someone to take care of.


It's not really any difficulty to *not* go online before your normal work, but even if you felt it was necessary you can exercise some of that independent contractor status and refuse rides that don't work with your schedule.

Not all markets are long rides preferable either. Due to the bonus and fare structure here, in the SF Bay, I actively work to avoid any ride over 20 minutes long, and generally refuse to go south of 380 or cross any bridge when I'm starting from SF proper.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

To the OP. Part time can be quite profitable and great extra income depending on what city you work in and how much you brought your car for and how many dead miles you drive. The downside is to be profitable you need to work the busy hours which are typically early, late or during times when you want your own social life. The other issue is even in the top 5-10 markets you still need to rely on decent amount of surge or incentives to make it worthwhile neither of which are guaranteed now or into the future.

If you are not in the top 10 or so cities then I'd say based on the rates and demand the majority of the country is loosing money (straight cash for vehicle equity) or making less than min wage after expenses especially full time which is why a lot of ppl are pissed as Uber used to pay well and ppl brought into it with new cars or quitting good jobs etc. 

Either way don't rely on this for too long because when the next recession happens and people lose jobs everyone will be an Uber driver part time and less people will be able to afford even the minimal $5-10 per ride. Anyone who has experienced a slow season it will be multiple times worse, and if you are in a market with incentives oh they go buh-bye.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Kalee said:


> No-one has ever complained about how flexible the hours are Ubering.
> 
> You're putting all emphasis on flexibility without emphasising that one is merely trading in his vehicle's equity for cash. There is little to no way to earn a profit driving Uber.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. And there's that little issue that we take on ALL the risk of transporting strangers in our personal vehicles using our personal insurance policies. It could end in a lifetime of financial ruin at the drop of a hat...as well as possibly getting blacklisted by the insurance industry. Uber should have taken care of this years ago. They'll never get it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Uber is greatest job and thing ever to come along. And everyone knows it that's why they drive.. Uber on


Zzz.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

vegasheat said:


> I'm not saykng if this is a good or bad job as I have not even taken my first PAX. I will say to those that subtract every meal, gas, depreciation are full of shit. Do you when drive one to two hours to a 9-5 job in a major city subtract all of these expenses form your wages. Do you subtract meals from your 9-5 income? It's called living, you have lots of the same expenses no matter what job you have.


I question whether people who have not even taken their first pax really have much to contribute to any discussion here.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey everybody,
Thanks for chiming in with useful info! There was questions regarding my market and what I drive. My market is fairly new and thus there is incentives, I don't factor these in because it's short term, and short sided to do such. Currently just an X driver as my market doesn't yet have UberSelect, the rates are 1.15base/1.00m/.15min I have two cars registered with uber a 2013 Altima and while I'm an X drive is strictly what I'll be driving and, I also have a 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee. I've sent in pictures and although it wasn't on the list of Select cars they have approved it for such if Select does indeed come to my market. I'm North of LA so I receive a lot of fares that take me to DT LA, Santa Monica, and Malibu which always seems to be surging. I really am not trying to put Uber on a pedestal or think that I'm doing anything better than anyone here. I've learned a lot of Do's, and Dont's from this site, I welcome all feedback, positive or negative. Thanks guys.

Ps. I have zero intention of driving the jeep which I get about 23 mpg in unless it's select as financially it makes zero sense. (I know that, thanks to you all.)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Euius said:


> Brakes on a Prius last longer than normal due to regenerative braking. I can expect at least 50k miles as well. $0.01 per mile


I'm at 100,000 miles and I still don't need new brakes,
2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE


----------



## Maximus23 (Jul 13, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> And there's that little issue that we take on ALL the risk of transporting strangers in our personal vehicles using our personal insurance policies. It could end in a lifetime of financial ruin at the drop of a hat...


If you are driving with only personal insurance, I suggest you re-think what you're doing. All rideshare drivers should have commercial (rideshare) coverage. If you do not, you are choosing to take on a LOT of risk. I suppose if you have a nice chunk of cash set aside, you may be ok, but why take that risk for a job that pays relatively little? If you do not know about the implications of NOT having commercial insurance, do some research...1) Uber's insurance does not cover everything, 2) even for things that are covered, the deductibles are not cheap, 3) if (when) your personal insurer finds out you are using your car for a rideshare business, you WILL be dropped.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It takes a lot of trips, and a lot of time to net $1000 driving Uber. If you are willing to accept a little bit of structure for those many hours, you can net more doing an equal amount of time in shifts at a local 711.
> 
> But if you want to drive, go right ahead, and good luck.


It takes me about 1.6 hours a day to earn $1,000 a month net off Uber, not considering tips.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> ...I said I'm not trying to convince anyone Uber is GREAT... But, supplementary income that is flexible is something that people are hard pressed to come by. I'd be interested to hear what else you could do that requires no degree, or really any skill set that is equivalent.


You think I am going to teach you such secrets? Dream on! If I had to depend on Uber for anything other than a paper loss for tax purposes then I would be in trouble. Wake up and smell the reality one day. It will change your life more than Uber "life-changing money'".


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a full time job, I don't really depend on Uber for anything except a little extra in the savings account.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


And what about the miles on ur car , oh maybe u like the fun part and not seeing what u really make dummy


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> I have a full time job, I don't really depend on Uber for anything except a little extra in the savings account.


And extra miles and wear and tear on ur car dummy


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


U are imaging the money is good , it's not good money , ur just a dummy


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

I have addressed all your "points" at some time in this thread. Not once did I say the money was "good". I'm aware that it's not good, my argument simply is that for ME (this is crucial, so pay attention) the positives of surrendering some of the short term equity of a car that my family or I don't rely on for money to save to buy a home is worth it, for ME (that's a personal situation). I think you need to read everything before you call anyone dumb.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> You think I am going to teach you such secrets? Dream on! If I had to depend on Uber for anything other than a paper loss for tax purposes then I would be in trouble. Wake up and smell the reality one day. It will change your life more than Uber life-changing money.


Amen!
Edit your post to put quotation marks around "life-changing money" so everyone knows that is an actual Uber quote.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> I have addressed all your "points" at some time in this thread. Not once did I say the money was "good". I'm aware that it's not good, my argument simply is that for ME (this is crucial, so pay attention) the positives of surrendering some of the short term equity of a car that my family or I don't rely on for money to save to buy a home is worth it, for ME (that's a personal situation). I think you need to read everything before you call anyone dumb.


 , all good


----------



## Tombstone (Jun 17, 2016)

I AGREE 100% with you. I haven't read past maybe the first 2 or 3 comments because its always drivers *****ing. I do the same thing, I work a regular job. I only work uber at night on Thurdays, Fridays and Saturday nights. I work about 15 hours a week and average $250-300. I take gas out of there but the whole account for insurance is stupid. I HAVE A JOB AND DRIVE THE SAME CAR TO IT, THEREFORE I PAID THAT SAME INSURANCE BEFORE UBER..now that's settled. I also drive a car worth no more than $2500 bucks (2007 Toyota Yaris and gets 40mpg) so the whole depreciation thing doesn't really apply either. Uber is almost all profit for me, I spend no more than $100 on gas a month and that's including driving to my real job. Anyways congrats man, I'm glad I finally found someone on this forum who doesn't complain all the time. FYI, I'd never uber in a newer car like I see people ubering in...it's silly.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

A '13 and a ' 15..&#8230;.?? You are out of your mind using those vehicles for Uber. Guessing you work for Uber or sell cars.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tombstone said:


> I AGREE 100% with you. I haven't read past maybe the first 2 or 3 comments because its always drivers *****ing. I do the same thing, I work a regular job. I only work uber at night on Thurdays, Fridays and Saturday nights. I work about 15 hours a week and average $250-300. I take gas out of there but the whole account for insurance is stupid. I HAVE A JOB AND DRIVE THE SAME CAR TO IT, THEREFORE I PAID THAT SAME INSURANCE BEFORE UBER..now that's settled. I also drive a car worth no more than $2500 bucks (2007 Toyota Yaris and gets 40mpg) so the whole depreciation thing doesn't really apply either. Uber is almost all profit for me, I spend no more than $100 on gas a month and that's including driving to my real job. Anyways congrats man, I'm glad I finally found someone on this forum who doesn't complain all the time. FYI, I'd never uber in a newer car like I see people ubering in...it's silly.


Of course u like it u use a cheap ass 2007 I have a 2014 , enjoy getting suckered lol


----------



## Maximus23 (Jul 13, 2016)

Tombstone said:


> I take gas out of there but the whole account for insurance is stupid. I HAVE A JOB AND DRIVE THE SAME CAR TO IT, THEREFORE I PAID THAT SAME INSURANCE BEFORE UBER..now that's settled.


Well...sorry to burst your ALL-CAPS bubble, but you should get a clue about how auto insurers view using your car for ride sharing. Using your car for ride shares means you are using it as the primary means to conduct your business (independent contractor = your private business). This is NOT the same as driving to/from some regular job. I'm sure lots of people (like you) still choose to ignore this, but you'll be SOL if you get in an accident and your insurer drops you (which they absolutely will)...good like finding new insurance at any reasonable rate.

On a side note, if I was actually making $250-300 gross for 15 hrs of work, I'd be pretty happy too, even with the expenses. Unfortunately, it's not so easy making that kind of money in many markets...hence all the complaints on this forum. My guess is your market will eventually become saturated with drivers as well and those hourly returns will drop dramatically. But, maybe you've made what you wanted by then and you can get out.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Maximus23 said:


> ...good like finding new insurance at any reasonable rate.


Ridesharing endorsement on my insurance costs $15/month more than the insurance without it.

I consider that very reasonable.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Well, I forgot to mention that I'm in a very good market. You are also leaving out that if I work at 7/11 doing equal hours, that I'm bound to a schedule that some one else creates for me. The whole emphasis on this being the best supplementary income is that I don't need to work hours that I don't want to. I can do it as my family allows. 3-4 days a week at night in my area I can profit probably around 800$ minus the gas and depreciation. I haven't put in enough volume but as a goal, next month I'll update this thread showing hours/days worked and my net profit with gas/depreciation based on standard calculations. I'm extrapolating right now. I 100% agree this extra money is attainable at a minimum wage job though, not with the flexibility that I require though, nor with the ease, and comfort.


Your family must miss you. In SF $800 goes about as far as $400 in most places. when do you sleep?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> $800 gross deposits from Uber might only be $500-$600 after your gasoline, insurance, wear and tear on your car. It really isn't very much money, although you do have flexibility and if it works you, excellent.
> 
> I was just think what I was making 20 years ago driving Yellow Cab, I'd have to commit to 10 hours but I could lease a cab any day I wanted. The rates were $1.80 flag drop plus $1.40 /mile after the first 1/7 of a mile. Including tips, $100 was average takehome for a weekday, $140 or more during a weekend. No wear and tear costs, insurance was included in the lease. But Yellow Cab was not "cutting edge", and few men stepped forward to drive. Uber has taken the same gig, required people to drive their own cars, and has somehow made driving seem progressive and ultramodern.


Gotta love the OG Cabbies. speaking the TRUTH

Original Grinders LOL


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a full-time job and only work after my daughter goes to sleep and my wife is working on homework to finish her masters. The reason I work is so that can provide a little extra savings wise and it doesn't affect my time with my family at all. DriverX


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

Regarding whether Uber is the best supplemental income ever, possibly. Let's go over some points:

1) Completely ignore the whiners here. They're making money. If they weren't making money or not making enough money to make it worth their time, yet are still doing it, you have to question their intelligence. Who in their right mind would work for "nothing." Thinking you can drive around full-time and pay all of your bills is a rather silly idea. Full-time indie cab drivers before Uber only averaged 40K a year before expenses. Yeah, if you came in during the "heyday" I'm sure you made a boatload, but common sense dictated that wasn't going to last. Market forces are going to make sure that you make "ok" money doing this, never "great" money. Let's get real. Real pay requires a skill and I'm very sorry to burst your bubble, but driving isn't a skill. If you think it is, and you're wining, there's part of your problem. Engineering is a skill. Being an electrician, mechanic is a skill. If you think you deserve to make as much as an electrician....maybe that's why you're bitter.

2) Any other "job" is just that - a job. From delivering pizza to working at Target, you now have a boss and deal with all the BS that comes with it. Can't work your shift? Have fun calling out.

3) Just "getting" a supplemental job can be next to impossible depending on your market. This is especially true if you work full-time during the day and need something after 5 or 6pm. Options can be limited to waiting tables to delivering pizza. I guarantee if you're only going to make "$9/hr" doing something, it's better with Uber than breaking down your station at Applebee's at midnight...and walking home with $40 in tips...which is taxed. 

4) Pretty much nothing exists when you can literally log and and log out at will, outside of actually running your own business. Even then (I'm self-employed full time) your clients are your boss and if you don't service them, you no longer have a business.

5) If you really want to be "super part-time" as in just working weekends, I can't think of hardly any place that would hire you. Part-time for most businesses is 15 to 20 hours a week.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

wpguy1967 Well said, and pretty much what I've been trying to get across this whole thread, but not as well as you've put it.


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

Based on the fact that driving isn't a skill, I would think people would be over-the-moon thrilled if they would figure out how to net $15/hr driving for Uber. But IMHO, $10/hr net makes it worth it.

If you want to do something with your life full time that "pays all of your bills" then I highly recommended getting a life skill. It certainly isn't picking up and dropping people off around your city. Probably the happiest Uber drivers around are those who just want to make an extra $100 or $200 a week net.

Now...most complaints I've seen on this board revolve around the fact that "back in the day" a driver could make that $200 in 5 hours and now it takes close to 2o. Yeah....let's revisit that it's $10/net for something not needing a skill. Want to make $25/hr? Take that electricians course.

Very few people here have perspective. An entry level mechanic makes $12/hr and busts their ass. And you people think you deserve more than that mechanic........how? I'd love to hear those replies.

Part of the problem is a completely and utterly false expectation that in this day an age of technology you don't have to "work" if you're "smart" and you can cruise around your city all day and net "$45 an hour." You know who's smarter than you? Uber. And they'll make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

wpguy1967 said:


> Regarding whether Uber is the best supplemental income ever, possibly. Let's go over some points:
> 
> 1) Completely ignore the whiners here. They're making money. If they weren't making money or not making enough money to make it worth their time, yet are still doing it, you have to question their intelligence. Who in their right mind would work for "nothing." Thinking you can drive around full-time and pay all of your bills is a rather silly idea. Full-time indie cab drivers before Uber only averaged 40K a year before expenses. Yeah, if you came in during the "heyday" I'm sure you made a boatload, but common sense dictated that wasn't going to last. Market forces are going to make sure that you make "ok" money doing this, never "great" money. Let's get real. Real pay requires a skill and I'm very sorry to burst your bubble, but driving isn't a skill. If you think it is, and you're wining, there's part of your problem. Engineering is a skill. Being an electrician, mechanic is a skill. If you think you deserve to make as much as an electrician....maybe that's why you're bitter.
> 
> ...


Im not doing it anymore I did it for 6 months in the Detroit market , I was busy with rides , but the profit not including wear and tear was around $8 a hour , f... That


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

I think the wear and tear issue can be a non-starter....but it really depends. If you're "destroying" your new'ish BMW and racking up 100K over 2 or 3 years...yeah...that's an issue. You put 100K on a luxury car, its value goes in the trash. It's also very expensive to fix.

But if you're "destroying" your 8K car over 3 years, you can easily grab another decent 8K car. So if you have to grab another 8K car every 3 years, it's basically a monthly expense.

If you're only driving PT, then you shouldn't need another car until 6 years.

In a perfect situation, like mine, it's my second car that I'm using...and only PT which really minimizes the wear and tear over having one car to Uber and for personal use.


----------



## Mindozas (Jul 14, 2016)

What an interesting thread. I love this discussion. My two cents. 
I totally agree with the OP, i started to drive for Uber on July 4th, love the flexibility. It allows my to babysit my son during the day, while I work occasionally on the weekday nights and weekends. And if there is a family event I'm not going to miss it. 
Now I won't disagree with old members who fed up with Uber. But that's the Capitalism. It can be Uber, it can be Walgreens, Constructions or Logistics etc. As long as you are not the boss you will always gonna have to give up big chunk to the company you work for. 
If you bash OP for working for Uber and being ok with that, bash him for working his 7-3 full time job too. Bash yourself for your current full time job as well. You getting screwed there too. Your making the product/service which company sells and you getting the fraction for your time(hourly wage).


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> Hear me out guys,
> I work a 7-3 job, which I love and it provides a steady income and benefits for my family. My daughter goes to bed at 7, my wife is usually working on her online college classes receiving her masters. Which leaves me with A) Netflix. B) Driving range/some other sort of hobby. C) A way to add 1,000$ a month of income to our house with minimal effort and not taking away from time with my family.
> 
> Now, I know the downsides. We are all aware of them, I'm not naive. The people we deal with can range from the nicest people to people you didn't think existed because they are so miserable. Not to mention, the rates by uber that they pay us are damn near criminal for the service we provide and what we put up with.
> ...


What city are you in?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

John326 said:


> Of course u like it u use a cheap ass 2007 I have a 2014 , enjoy getting suckered lol


Says the guy in Detroit

LOL!


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

McDonald's pays twice as much and the OP (who actually works for Uber) is on a set schedule that he admits he's on... He's a slave to the hours and the low income. Doing what he's does is stupid, just get a job at McDonald's and earn twice as much with zero risk to your car - driving uber risks one's $10,000+ car everyday. WORST job ever!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

wpguy1967 said:


> I think the wear and tear issue can be a non-starter....but it really depends. If you're "destroying" your new'ish BMW and racking up 100K over 2 or 3 years...yeah...that's an issue. You put 100K on a luxury car, its value goes in the trash. It's also very expensive to fix.
> 
> But if you're "destroying" your 8K car over 3 years, you can easily grab another decent 8K car. So if you have to grab another 8K car every 3 years, it's basically a monthly expense.
> 
> ...


Another Nuber who thinks they have it all figured out. I'm so looking forward to you getting your first puker on King.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Nenee said:


> What city are you in?


U are a sucker , u have a 2007 , keep driving for uber dummy


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Says the guy in Detroit
> 
> LOL!


Make money driving for uber with exchange ur car for money , how is that making money driving , daa , oh maybe u like meeting new people lol


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Another Nuber who thinks they have it all figured out. I'm so looking forward to you getting your first puker on King.


And I don't car what year ur car is at the end of the day ur losing dummy


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I completely agree with the OP. IF you have a full-time gig (which I do) that covers all the necessities, then Uber is about as good a second gig for some extra money as I can imagine. I have a hard time even thinking of it as work. I like to drive and I like to chat, and to me it's more like going from one chat to another. I'm grossing 2-3 thousand a month (except when the students are gone for the summer), my expenses are about a tenth of that, and if all I wanted to do with the extra money is buy replacement cars, I could buy a new one every year or two. 

With the mortgage and food already covered by the regular gig, Uber is a great stress reliever for me.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Chicago88 said:


> McDonald's pays twice as much and the OP (who actually works for Uber) is on a set schedule that he admits he's on... He's a slave to the hours and the low income. Doing what he's does is stupid, just get a job at McDonald's and earn twice as much with zero risk to your car - driving uber risks one's $10,000+ car everyday. WORST job ever!


With all due respect I don't know what the hell you are talking about. I have a good job with benefits that makes much more than McDonald's. Everything.I earn from Uber is strictly supplemental and up to my discretion when I choose to work which is crucial when you have a full time job and have a family. McDonald's could pay 15$ an hour and it still wouldn't be a viable option for me because it provides me with zero flexibility. I think you should read the thread a bit before you are calling me a slave to anything lol. I work max 15 hours a week with uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maximus23 said:


> If you are driving with only personal insurance, I suggest you re-think what you're doing. All rideshare drivers should have commercial (rideshare) coverage. If you do not, you are choosing to take on a LOT of risk. I suppose if you have a nice chunk of cash set aside, you may be ok, but why take that risk for a job that pays relatively little? If you do not know about the implications of NOT having commercial insurance, do some research...1) Uber's insurance does not cover everything, 2) even for things that are covered, the deductibles are not cheap, 3) if (when) your personal insurer finds out you are using your car for a rideshare business, you WILL be dropped.


Duh.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I completely agree with the OP. IF you have a full-time gig (which I do) that covers all the necessities, then Uber is about as good a second gig for some extra money as I can imagine. I have a hard time even thinking of it as work. I like to drive and I like to chat, and to me it's more like going from one chat to another. I'm grossing 2-3 thousand a month (except when the students are gone for the summer), my expenses are about a tenth of that, and if all I wanted to do with the extra money is buy replacement cars, I could buy a new one every year or two.
> 
> With the mortgage and food already covered by the regular gig, Uber is a great stress reliever for me.


Ur pay I got for stress relieve , I don't care if it part time or full time most people want to make a Profit and my time is very valiuable , have fun lol !!!


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I completely agree with the OP. IF you have a full-time gig (which I do) that covers all the necessities, then Uber is about as good a second gig for some extra money as I can imagine. I have a hard time even thinking of it as work. I like to drive and I like to chat, and to me it's more like going from one chat to another. I'm grossing 2-3 thousand a month (except when the students are gone for the summer), my expenses are about a tenth of that, and if all I wanted to do with the extra money is buy replacement cars, I could buy a new one every year or two.
> 
> With the mortgage and food already covered by the regular gig, Uber is a great stress reliever for me.


2 to 3 thousand a month lol , how many miles and hours lol or do u even not know lol ??? V


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I am real tired of being called either a liar or an idiot in these forums. I know my income to the penny, I know the number of hours I drive, and I know my expenses to the penny.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

wpguy1967 said:


> Regarding whether Uber is the best supplemental income ever, possibly. Let's go over some points:
> 
> 1) Completely ignore the whiners here. They're making money. If they weren't making money or not making enough money to make it worth their time, yet are still doing it, you have to question their intelligence. Who in their right mind would work for "nothing." Thinking you can drive around full-time and pay all of your bills is a rather silly idea. Full-time indie cab drivers before Uber only averaged 40K a year before expenses. Yeah, if you came in during the "heyday" I'm sure you made a boatload, but common sense dictated that wasn't going to last. Market forces are going to make sure that you make "ok" money doing this, never "great" money. Let's get real. Real pay requires a skill and I'm very sorry to burst your bubble, but driving isn't a skill. If you think it is, and you're wining, there's part of your problem. Engineering is a skill. Being an electrician, mechanic is a skill. If you think you deserve to make as much as an electrician....maybe that's why you're bitter.
> 
> ...


I work in notheren NJ area and i make between $11-14 an hour after tolls working 20-30 hours a week. From that I deduct gas and expenses like car washes and maintenance. For part time its ok and only Part Time. If you put alot of miles on it will get really expensive for you when you car starts to breakdown. Its inevitable. That being said it is not bad if you dont have a boss. Working when you want is the perk. Im trying to get good Insurance options now. If any one can suggest some I would appreciate it. Its true that conventional Insurance will drop you if they find out you do Uber and commericial insurance is sky high Good luck all.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I had a rider on my State Farm policy that would cover the rideshare Gap, for $11 a month above my regular rate, but only if I drove my car less than 50% for rideshare. I just switched to Erie, which is about $400 a year higher, but doesn't have a 50% limit, and is a general policy that will cover me during all the so-called "periods", if Uber's insurance turns out to be inadequate.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I had a rider on my State Farm policy that would cover the rideshare Gap, for $11 a month above my regular rate, but only if I drove my car less than 50% for rideshare. I just switched to Erie, which is about $400 a year higher, but doesn't have a 50% limit, and is a general policy that will cover me during all the so-called "periods", if Uber's insurance turns out to be inadequate.


Thanks for the info....good luck to you


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I am real tired of being called either a liar or an idiot in these forums. I know my income to the penny, I know the number of hours I drive, and I know my expenses to the penny.


There are a lot of people heavily emotionally invested in tearing Uber and Uber drivers down. If you're not unhappy, it makes their unhappiness all the more pronounced.

Almost all of them continue to drive for Uber, which shows an intellectual fault as well as the emotional one.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

This how I feel about my supplemental income...(making jerking off gesture...)✊


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

wpguy1967 said:


> Regarding whether Uber is the best supplemental income ever, possibly. Let's go over some points:
> 
> 1) Completely ignore the whiners here. They're making money. If they weren't making money or not making enough money to make it worth their time, yet are still doing it, you have to question their intelligence. Who in their right mind would work for "nothing." Thinking you can drive around full-time and pay all of your bills is a rather silly idea. Full-time indie cab drivers before Uber only averaged 40K a year before expenses. Yeah, if you came in during the "heyday" I'm sure you made a boatload, but common sense dictated that wasn't going to last. Market forces are going to make sure that you make "ok" money doing this, never "great" money. Let's get real. Real pay requires a skill and I'm very sorry to burst your bubble, but driving isn't a skill. If you think it is, and you're wining, there's part of your problem. Engineering is a skill. Being an electrician, mechanic is a skill. If you think you deserve to make as much as an electrician....maybe that's why you're bitter.
> 
> ...


Over half the drivers work for nothing. Over half the drivers drive the wrong car. Over half don't now what we charge per mile. 75% don't know what the cost of a taxi is. Over half drink Uber punch. I could go on and on


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Please, don't.


----------

